# My new toy!



## duchamp6 (Jan 29, 2011)

So my boyfriend got me another new toy....well, he's actually my husband, but i call him that when he hooks me up w/the good stuff like he did when we were dating.:001_tongue:


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Enjoy!!*

I remember when my wife and I were engauged(22yrs ago),she went out and bought me a rifle by just hearing me talk about it. I was so darned impressed I moved the marriage date up to BEFORE I retired from the USN.

A firearm definately means "I love you so much that your safety is very important to me." Enjoy, and......... NO limp wristing. :no:---- SAWMAN


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

He's a good guy.... I've bought lots of stuff fer my ole lady but never a gun...I am stingy!!!

Congrats!


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

That was one of the first things that I did for my bride when we were dating -- replace her crappy Taurus PT111 with a Glock 19. She ended up being a natural shooter too! Recently when I was traveling, she texted me in a panic that a big fat Water Moccasin was in the back yard -- and she was fearful for our two Rat Terriers. I texted her back and told her to shoot it. She got the 9mm and blew it in half with one shot. She was so proud of herself!


----------



## Apollo46 (Jan 2, 2011)

You'll love it, I carry one 5 days a week. I forget its there!


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

apollo46 said:


> you'll love it, i carry one 5 days a week. I forget its there!


x 2


----------



## duchamp6 (Jan 29, 2011)

he's a great guy i got to shoot it yesterday for the first time, doesn't kick near as bad as the little keltec my brother carries. i think it'll do...lol!


----------

